# Bremse geht ned "heul"



## Kohlwheelz (29. Januar 2003)

Hi,

Also hab ja nun meine Nokon Züge und die Blauen Ritchey Backen aber die Bremse geht bescjeiden, Hab Bremsbacken schon eingeschliffe! Die Felge ist ne so gut wie neue Rhyno lite silber! Wie mach ich die Felge mal sauber? mit was? Mal mit feinem Schleifpapier? Bremsbacken habsch auch nochma mit Nagellack entferner sauber gemacht     Bitte Helft mit


----------



## Trialmatze (29. Januar 2003)

Bremsbeläge brauchen schon 2-3 Ausfahrten bis sie richtig funzen! Das war bei meinen Ritchey Pads net anders. Ich habe sie jedoch nicht mit irgendwelchen Dingen gereignigt. 
Die Felge musste nur mal mit Fitwasser abwischen und gut.
Die Bremse sollte nun passabel ziehen.

Meine Meinung ist aber, dass beim Trial nix über eine angflexte Felge geht, vor allen wenn man V-Brakes ohne Teer fährt. Sicherlich, diese grobe "Profilierung" ist ganz schnell wieder weg, aber danach zieht die Bremse trotzdem noch besser als auf der polierten Felgenoberfläche.

Bremsflanken sind an sich bereits angerauht bzw. profiliert. Jedoch lässt dieser Vorteil gerade bei Verwendung von V-Brakes schnell wieder nach!

Anrauhen mit Schleifpapier bringt nur bedingt was...mit ner Flex gehts schneller. 

Matze

PS: Ich erinnere mich noch genau an den ThalheimContest 2002. Es war wiedermal bescheidenes Wetter und kaum viel der 1. Tropfen...schwupps kamen richtig viele Fahrer mit ner Verlängerungsschnur angeschnippt und zückten die Flex! War schon recht lustig anzushen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. Januar 2003)

lol, Na ok, ich checks aus!

Danke Matze


----------



## elhefe (29. Januar 2003)

Ist die Rhyno nicht auch mmit Keramik? Da ist nämlich das Problem, dass keramik Felgen im kalten zustand eigentlich so gu wie gar nicht bremsen (Reibwert geht gegen null). Dafür bremsen die umso besser, wenn sie warm gefahren sind.

Bei meiner Big Mammoth würd ich sagen, da ist das so.

Kannst ja mal drauf achten.

Bis denne... Tilo

P.S. @ Matze

zu Deinem P.S.: Ich hab von diesem Trialer-Flex-Verhalten gehört  .


----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. Januar 2003)

Könnte sein aber glaubsch ned bei ner Silbernen Felge!?!


----------



## konrad (29. Januar 2003)

echt mal-du musste die felge doch erstmal auf betriebstemperatur bringen-schnappste dir einfach nen gasbrenner und hälts drauf,bis die felge blau-wie der belag-dann gehts betimmt


----------



## elhefe (29. Januar 2003)

@ Devil Trial

Ich denk mal, da wirst Du recht haben. DA kann ich Dir nur raten, Dich an Matze zu halten, obwohl ich flexen für zu aufwendig halte. Aber es funktioniert halt recht gut. Hat aber den Nachteil, dass man es nicht beliebig oft wiederholen kann. Denn früher oder später ist die Felge weg  .


----------



## Trialmatze (30. Januar 2003)

Nur mal so zur Information...Sunn baut keine keramikbeschichteten Felgen, außer dieses Tomac CC Spitzen Modell, was ja nun keiner hier fährt.

Das keramikbeschichtete Felge bei hoher Temperatur besser ziehen ist wohl nicht von der Hand zu weisen, denn Keramikbremsscheiben brauchen auch eine optimale Betriebstemperatur.

Flexen ist eigentlich nicht groß aufwendig. Gut, es kann sein, dass ich mich bereits daran gewöhnt habe, aber ich brauche für das ganze drumherum ca. 20 min und fertig! 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Januar 2003)

Sun baut mehrere Felgen mit Ceramic und zwar alle die TCp heißen wars glaube... is ne option dies extra gibt. ist dann nicht sone Ceramikschicht wie bei mavic sondern irgendwelche Partickel in der Flanke...

Flex die Felge an und gut.... 1 Felge pro Jahr... mein Gott...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (30. Januar 2003)

@Matze

OK, dann bitte Bedienungsanleitung fürs anflexen  , vileicht mit kleiner Zeichnung


----------



## konrad (30. Januar 2003)

genau-und ein foto-ihr redet immer vom anflexen,aber was muss man denn da machen-schlitze in die felgenflanke oder nur die oberfläche anrauhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fiese Fresse (30. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *Sun baut mehrere Felgen mit Ceramic und zwar alle die TCp heißen wars glaube... is ne option dies extra gibt. ist dann nicht sone Ceramikschicht wie bei mavic sondern irgendwelche Partickel in der Flanke...
> 
> Flex die Felge an und gut.... 1 Felge pro Jahr... mein Gott... *




ja stimmt auf der felge steht TCB (total breaking control)...was da jetzt so besonderes an den flanken sein soll ist mir ein rätsel  aber ich glaube die sind ein wenig rauher als standard...

ihr trailer seid schon ein lustiges völkchen   da wird an felgen rumgeflext tststs...aber was sein muss sein


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Januar 2003)

Also ich machs immer mitm dremel dadurch wird das ganze feiner aufder felge... und wenn die eloxalschickht aufder alex drauf ist gibts mitner nrmalen flex keine chance der dremel mit 10000upm oderso macht da aber noch riefen rein..

also soviel ich weiß feine scheibe in der flex entweder 10cm oder 10zoll scheibe hatt ich inem englischen forum gelesen weiß netmehr is glaube auch eher egal ich denek hauptsache die feine scheibe...

Reifen müßter vonder felge machen und dann das rad wieder in rahme oder zentrierständer... einbauen.

dann drehter an dem rad und dann halteter die flex da dagegen immermal kontrollieren obs schön rauh ist und gut. lieber erstmal weniger als zu extrem und gleich die felge weg! 

Tcho der Elmar meinte mal was die Flex so anhalten das das Rad weiterdreht durch die Flex. kan auch irgendwie gehn... geht aber auch so... irgendwie

So dann die Felge grob von Splittern entfernen weil wenn die in die Beläge stecken is nich so gut.

Tcho und dann sollts erstmal bremsen. bei trockenheit gahts aber auch schon ganz gut wenn man mitm dremel oderso alle cm ne vertiefung von 0,5-0,7mm Tiefe reinmacht und dann die Felge mit wasser besprühen ne weile mit gezogener bremse fahren und dann felge mitm Zellstofftuch oderso trockenwischen und dann sollts auch gut bremsen. Zur not resttrocknen indem man immer mit gezogener bremse fährt bis es quietscht und dann gehts ganz gut. geht in jedemfall mit Monty und der Koxx belägen. die roten Magura hingegen lösen sich bei nässe irgendwie auf...


Allerdings hilft bei nässe wirklich nur richtiges Anflexen.
Mit diesen Vertiefungen bremster zwar auch etwas besser als garnix aber richtig gut wirds dann erst wieder wenn die Felge  trocken wird...

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (30. Januar 2003)

Naja im Prinzip hat es der Ronny ja schon erklärt.

Ich nehme jedoch keinen Dremel, weil mir das nicht schnell genug geht. Außerdem macht der Dremel nur ne feine Anrauhung und dann kann ich's auch sein lassen. Wenn es regnet bringt das dann net viel...(ich spreche von dem Akkudremel, den ich zuhause habe und der hat aber meines wissens nach nicht so viel Power, wie der Dremel mit Stecker ) 

Ich nehme ne Flex und ne Trennscheibe. Das Rad wird gedreht und die Scheibe angehalten. Die "scharfe/flache" Seite der Scheibe (nicht die Scheibe an sich ) wird dann nicht ganz rechtwinklig zur Felge gehalten und dann geht's rund.
Wie grob die Bearbeitung wird hängt von euch ab. Dafür gibt es in dem Sinne kein Patentrezept! Dreht das Rad mal nen bisl, haltet dann an und seht nach, ob euch das Ergebnis schon reicht. Eine angeflexte Felge ist stets individuell.

Eine Verlaufsskizze braucht ihr sicher net, da man beim Anflexen nicht wirklich was verkehrt machen kann.
Bilder sind doch auch net nötig....die Felge sieht halt kaputt aus  Was zählt ist die rauhe Oberfläche!

Probierts halt mal aus. Das Ergebnis wirkt überzeugend!
Bei nem Wettkampf eigentlich unerlässlig...

Matze


----------



## biketrialer (30. Januar 2003)

ihr wettkampffanatiker......dann werf doch einen anker! 
toto


----------



## Trialmatze (30. Januar 2003)

@ Toto

für mich ist das eigentlich schon zur Normalität geworden. Einen Tag vor dem Wettkampf fahre ich prinzipiell kein Trial. 
Da überprüfe ich, ob die Schrauben alle fest sind und die 6 Gänge schaltbar sind. 
Zudem wird an diesem Tag meine HR-Felge angeflext, egal ob es nun den nächsten Tag regnet oder net.
Der Tag vor dem Wettkampf ist bei mir schon fast wie nen Ritualhandeln 

Und nen Anker wird bei uns nichts bringen. Wenn dann schon nen Trialanker aus nem CNC-gefrästen Alublock und gewichtsoptimierten Löchern 
Dann ist dass Teil aber so leicht und sinnlos, dass es einfach nur noch gut aussieht und nichts bringt 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Januar 2003)

Ich hab jetze löcher iner felge und die magurazylinder stecken dann je 3 stifte in diese löcher müßen abe genaustens ausgerichtet sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (30. Januar 2003)

Warum geht keine Bremse auf meiner Felge, die Rhyno Lite in Silber ist so ********!!!!!!!!!!!! Habe schon Magura mit Gelben Backen gefahren und Blaue und Rote auf der Felge hier ausprobiert! Mit Pri und Azedon, nagellack entferner und Verdünnung gereinigt, es geht ned! Die Bremse ging nur damals am anfang der Felge gut mit den Gelben Monty belägen, Die Felge ist aber so gut wie neu, 2 Monate altm die damalige ist jetzt vorne drin! "Heul"


----------



## biketrialer (30. Januar 2003)

@matze: ich sehe das ein wenig lockerer wenn ich bock hab dann fahre ich nen wettbewerb und wenn net dann halt net....ganz einfach....ich fahre eigentlich das was mir spass macht das heist wenn ich morgens aufsteh und bock auf citytrial hab dann fahr ich eben citytrial und wenn ich bock hab auf naturtrial dann fahr ich ins felsenmeer und fahr naturtrial.....und wenn ich bock auf flatland hab dann fahre ich eben flatland
ich mach mir da gar kein stress den hab ich auf arbeit schon genug
wie sagen die bmxer so schön: "brakeless" das ist auch mein motto, ich bin ausserdem nicht so der typ der sich patu mit anderen im wettkampf messen muss, aber ich glaub ma da hat jeder seine eigene einstellung und das ist auch gut so! 
wenn ostern gutes wetter ist hab ihr ma bock auf felsenmeer??
toto


----------



## Angelo Berlin (30. Januar 2003)

@Devil
Warum nimmst denn kein Bitumen? Das funktioniert auf jeden Fall...
Komisch dass das noch keiner vorgeschlagen hat!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. Januar 2003)

ach jo, macht euch ma nicht so den Kopf darüber, wie man jetzt wie besser bremst, es geht doch ganz einfach!!!!:: Jan oder Lorenz anrufen, Sram9.0 V-brakes bestellen, montieren, einfahren, ein Jahr lang abnutzen, abmontieren, Jan oder Lorenz anrufen, Sram 9.0 V-Brakes bestellen und so weiter!!!!!!!!!!
Gaaaaaanz einfach!!

@trialmatze: ich hatte auch ma einen Tag die blauen Richies drauf, mit dem Ergebniss, dass die gar nich mehr gebramst haben, is das normal??????
Lohnt es sich die 3 Tage einzufahren?????????
Sind die dann wesentlich besser??????
Max


----------



## Dicker (30. Januar 2003)

@Devil-Trial,

versuch es mit ganz normalen Bremsenreiniger, das müsste eigentlich klappen! (damit bekommt man sogar Bitume von der Felge!, ca.5-10 Euro Sprühflasche).



Viel Erfolg, DICKER!!!


----------



## konrad (30. Januar 2003)

@devil-trial:also wenn garnichts geht-dann macht dir ne fette mische zuckerwasser klar!wenig wasser-viel zucker-dann mit
nem lappen dünn auf die felge auftrgaen-dann warten bis es trocken ist oder mit nem heißluftföhn drüber-danach zieht die bremse wie hecke!cola tuts auch!oder du lässt dir die felge rändeln!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (30. Januar 2003)

@konrad: kannst du mir das auch machen, bidde!  


scherzkeks


----------



## Angelo Berlin (30. Januar 2003)

Das mit dem rändeln ist ja  geil, da bräucht man doch ne Drehbank, oder?
Aber sind dann nicht die Beläge weg wie nix?
Und lässt sich das dan überhaupt noch dosieren? So Manual-technisch? 

Naja aufj edenfall interessant, hat das schon mal jemand probiert?


----------



## konrad (30. Januar 2003)

also die bremswirkung is bestimmt brachial-das foto hab ich von
www.vtcz.ch

da ham se auch geschreiben,dass das ziemlich aufwendig is.
wer könnte eigentlich sowas machen-schlosser? oder was gibts noch für handwerksrichtungen,die mit dreml und sowas zu tun haben-maschienenbauer?

oder wie wäre das hier:


----------



## ey-le-an (30. Januar 2003)

also felgenflanke rändeln ist bestimmt die beste methode, aber wehe wenn der dreh-heini der das macht die verdammte felge nur krumm nudelt, dann haste pech gehabt.
die bremsleistung ist bestimmt der hammer.
der jan kennt keinen, der das ordentlich machen kann. vielleicht der lorenz?
egal, ich muss maks zustimmen: SRAM 9.0 RULET WIE SAU, bevor da die felge durchrutscht, reißt er das stück felge raus, das zwischen den bremsbelägen steckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (30. Januar 2003)

watt-SRAM9.0-bremse-beläge?und wieso nach einem jahr austauschen?


----------



## ey-le-an (30. Januar 2003)

der maks mein eben, wenn die bremse mal ausgelutscht ist und spiel hat und klappert und altersschwäche bedingt halt leistung verliert, dann eine neue bestellen und gut ist. die hebel sind ja composite material und nix metall.


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Januar 2003)

ne halt einfach die 9.0 v brakes mit den standardbelägen und die 9.0er hebel. hab die auch v+h an meinem hoffmann gefahren, sin saugeil die dinger, kein booster notwendig,bei dem rahmen zumindest. Die Bremsen sin jetz nach über 3 jahren immer noch an dem bike und bremsen saugeil. 
Ich würd übrigens diese kleine stifte die die beläge in dem bremsschuh halten rausmachen und n dünnen nagel reinmachen und unten umbiegen. Is sicherer, mir sin früher öfters die stifte von allein rausgeflogen.. zack und man liegt auf arsch..


----------



## konrad (31. Januar 2003)

und bei welchem online-shop bekommt man die günstig?ich bräuchte die vielleicht für vorn.wie viel kosten die?


----------



## konrad (31. Januar 2003)

habse grad bei www.hibike.de gefunden!
wie lang isn die lebensdauer von denen hier?:


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Januar 2003)

Also Manualtechnisch ruppt mit angeflexter Felge die Bremse schon zu stark. mußt halt probieren sogut wie ohne Bremse auszukommen. dann klappt das schon...

Ronny


----------



## Kohlwheelz (31. Januar 2003)

Wat? Manuel mit Bremse, wer macht denn sowas


----------



## Trialmatze (31. Januar 2003)

@ toto

eigentlich sehe ich das genauso, aber mitlerweile bedeutet mir der Trialsport sehr viel. Das ist genau das, was ich machen will.
Vielleicht ist meine Einstellung eigenartig aber sicherlich nachvollziehbar.
Vielleicht hängt das auch mit meiner momentanen Situation als 17 jähriger Gymnasiast zusammen. Momentan habe ich Zeit und diese will ich effektiv dem Trialsport sponsern, um dann bei Wettkämpfen zu sehen, ob das was gebracht hat.
Wenn ich an meine Zeit vor den Trialsport denke, dann sage ich mir auch, dass Trial auch eine Lebenseinstellung verbunden mit Training etc. ist
Natürlich werde ich zum Felsenmeer kommen. Dieses Bedürfnis verspüre ich schon seit nem halben Jahr, als ihr angefangen habt davon zu erzählen. 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen zu kommen!

@ Maks

Puh...gute Frage...ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mit den Ritchey Pads zufrieden bin. Das sie etwas schlechter ziehen hängt auf jeden Fall auch von den niedrigen Temperaturen ab...da hilft nur abwarten und ausprobieren. Ich bleibe bei den Pads...

Matze


----------



## aramis (31. Januar 2003)

Da bist du ja echt zu beneiden. Mir macht die Schule zeitlich gerade einen herben Strich durch die Rechnung. Mit 37 Wochenstunden (12. Klasse, IGY) bin ich fast jeden Tag erst ca. 17:30 zu hause. Im Sommer ist das kein Problem, aber jetzt im Winter ist es verdammt dunkel und länger als eine Stunde geh ich dann auch nicht mehr trialen, wenn überhaupt.
Nächstes Jahr werden ordentlich Wahlfächer gestrichen, sodass ich bestenfalls immer 14:30 zu hause bin. Dann wird die verlorene Zeit wieder aufgeholt...

Aramis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (31. Januar 2003)

Naja nen Normalfall ist das nun auch net.  

Aber die letzten drei Monate waren recht smooth....Trial, Schule machte keinen Stress, nach der Schule kostenlos in den Kraftraum...echt geil. Ich kann mich echt nicht beklagen und bin dafür auch verdammt dankbar. Aber der Stress lässt sicher net lang auf sich warten 

MATZE


----------



## biketrialer (31. Januar 2003)

@matze: ich verstehe dich schon, trial ist auch mein leben meine ganzen bisherigen beziehungen zu mädels sind am bike gescheitert und zwar alle!!!!
somit bin ich mitm trialbike verlobt
  
ich versuche auch jeden tag zu fahren (so 1-2 stunden) komme halt auch erst gegen 16 30 uhr nach hause im winter halt net so toll da ist halt paletten fahren zu hause angesagt (da hab ich halt den vorteil), naturtrial und so geht aber nur am wochenende!
nebenher muss ich halt noch nen bisserl für die meisterschule lernen....aber dat geht schon irgendwie
 
der eylean ist ja nur zu hause und lebt auf anderer leute kosten....

@aramis: jooo,
 es wird zeit das es abends wieder länger hell ist!!!

toto


----------



## biketrialer (31. Januar 2003)

Vielleicht hängt das auch mit meiner momentanen Situation als 17 jähriger Gymnasiast. 


@matze: mann du jungspunt, ich wär auch gern noch mal 17 ......  
toto


----------



## Trialmatze (31. Januar 2003)

Verdammt ich will endlich 18 sein  

Kommt selten vor, dass es bei nem Treffen nen jüngeren als mich gibt 

wat soll's...

Matze


----------



## ey-le-an (31. Januar 2003)

@toto: wie, "hängt nur zu hause rum", ich bin ja wohl genug draußen. das mit "auf anderer leute kosten", naja, als student ist das nicht so einfach. da bin ich meinem dad aber auch sehr dankbar, dass er mich unterstützt.
du sei leise, der maks hat mir vorhin gesagt, dass du am wochenende ab in skiurlaub fährst, wasn nu mit darmstadt am samstag? dauernd urlaub und neue karren. jajaja.


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Januar 2003)

Hehe Mr.Trial du machst meister und ich mach Techniker... aber da hab ich noch gut 3 Jahre...

Aber dadurch muß ich mir meine Zeit auch einzeilen... 3 Schichten kommen noch dazu so das ich eigentlic nur am Wochenende vernünftig Trialen kann...

Boah wir sollten mal nen Thread was man von Trial udn seiner leistung erwartet und wie die eigenen Trialgewohnheiten sind ... aufmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (31. Januar 2003)

@gonzo: joooo ich hab noch 2 jahre dann fertig, ich wollt auch erst techniker machen aber das is mir zu krass in sachen mathe und so....und da ich tbm bei mir im betrieb geworden bin....und da ohne meisterbrief nix geht....ist halt meisterschule angesagt....
aber du kannst dich ja net beklagen in sachen 3er schicht....das gibt fett geld
ich arbeitet normalschicht (halt gleitzeit)

@eylean: jetzt will ich dir dazu ma was sagen ich stehe seit ich 16 bin auf meinen eigenen füssen, ich bin von meinen eltern net abhängig da bin ich stolz drauf!
da kenn ich ganz andere muttersöhnchen....
wenn du geld brauchst dann versuchs ma mit arbeit.....isn kleiner tipp

 

toto


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Januar 2003)

was ist denn tbm?

Ich glaub ich verdiene trotzdem weniger als du da bei dir in normalschicht... denn wir ham nur nen kleinen betrieb. Tarieflich bezahlt is das scho aber hier in Sachsen anhalt bekommwer eh im moment noch weniger als woanderst...............


Ich hoffe ich schaffe des Techniker auch....
wobei es dann irgendwie so ist wenn ich Techniker schaffe würd mich ja dann Ingenieur noch interessieren würd dann nurnochmal 1 Jahr dauern... naja aber das ist wohl noch Wunschdenken


----------



## ey-le-an (31. Januar 2003)

@toto. nachdem die emi ausgezogen ist, muss ich bald arbeiten. als hätte ich nie gearbeitet, das weißt du doch nicht. ich habe auch schon 3-schichtig gearbeitet, mit nachtschichten und allem drum und dran. die wohnungseinrichtung habe ich komplett gelatzt usw. aja, irgendwann erwischt mich das richtige arbeitsleben auch noch, schei$e.


----------



## biketrialer (1. Februar 2003)

@gonzo: tbm ist die bezeichung für teilbereichsmeister oder in der sprache vom bau : vorarbeiter genannt,
mach erst ma techniker fertig......eins nach dem anderen immer 

@eylean: früher oder später kriegt dich das arbeitsleben sowieso.......das ist halt ma so!!

toto


----------



## gonzo_trial (1. Februar 2003)

Ahso Toto... also nen Schichtleiter...

Ronny


----------



## Damien (5. Februar 2003)

macht ein kleiner achter in der voderen bremsscheibe bei einer scheibenbremse was oder nicht? denn ich hab mir heute bei "schneehaufensurfen" einen eingefangen.


----------



## Zitz (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von elhefe _
> *@ Devil Trial
> 
> Ich denk mal, da wirst Du recht haben. DA kann ich Dir nur raten, Dich an Matze zu halten, obwohl ich flexen für zu aufwendig halte. Aber es funktioniert halt recht gut. Hat aber den Nachteil, dass man es nicht beliebig oft wiederholen kann. Denn früher oder später ist die Felge weg  . *



Stimmt dann bleiben die Brake Pad sogar an der Felge pappen, wenn Du längst wieder aufgemacht hast.
Dann werden Bremse und Felge eine Einheit!


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Februar 2003)

maaan wieder son kommentar von jemandem der keine Ahnung vom Trial hat...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Februar 2003)

Die Hauptsache ist, einfach mal seinen Senf dazuzugeben!


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf senf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zitz (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *maaan wieder son kommentar von jemandem der keine Ahnung vom Trial hat... *



Was hat es mit Ahnung zu tun, wenn man mal ein wenig rumscherzt?

Freut euch doch, dass Leute aus anderen Foren auch mal bei euch im Trialforum rumgucken und sich für euren Bereich des Bikes interessieren.

Stattdessen kriegt man hier dumme Sprüche vorn Kopf geklatscht, wenn man mal ein bisschen lustig sein will...

Ist schon traurig, dass ich als "Neuling" in diesem Forum gleich erstmal negative Erfahrungen machen muss...
macht ihr das mit anderen auch so?
Hat derjenige, der den Thread angefangen hat in euren Augen vielleicht auch keine Ahnung, weil er nicht weiss, was er machen soll, weil seine Bremse nich richtig zieht?

Ein Forum lebt doch von Fragen und Kommentaren...seien sie nun qualifiziert oder nicht...

Ausserdem bin ihc in der Tat kein Trialer... wie man vielleicht schon, an den von mir gefahrenen Bikes sehen kann...


----------



## biketrialer (6. Februar 2003)

der biketrialer ist halt ein extrem geiler typ 
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Februar 2003)

jo is mir auch klar dass das vielleicht nur n scherz sein könnte..aber wenn so kommentare von leuten kommen die nich trial fahren, dann nehm ich das immer bissl anders auf, als wenn sowas von trialern selbst kommt. 
Man kanns ja auch so aufnehmen als ob du dich über uns Trialer lustig machst.. so nach dem Motto "mei was machen die fürn scheiss mit ihren Rädern, felgen mit ner Flex bearbeiten, kein sattel hihihoho.."


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

kann mal passieren, dass man sich hier nen "dummen" kommentar einfängt, ist aber hab so wild. wenn man die leute kennt, weiß man ja, dass alles nur spass ist hier.
hier gibts aber auch sehr intellektuelle antworten, die rhetorisch prätentiös verfasst sind und von kompetenten trialern stammen.


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

... ja genau, was tollt den der da so rum, ... der hat ja gar kein richtigen sattel dran ... hihihi, is der blöd .... da kann man sich garnicht richtig setzen ..... naja, ausserdem hat der ja ein spezial-fahrrad, damit kann ich das auch ..... ausserdem hab ich das früher auch gemacht, so mit dem fahrrad, so rum gehüpft und so, jaja .... (und ab nach hause, chips fressen, bier saufen und fussball glotzen).


----------



## Zitz (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *jo is mir auch klar dass das vielleicht nur n scherz sein könnte..aber wenn so kommentare von leuten kommen die nich trial fahren, dann nehm ich das immer bissl anders auf, als wenn sowas von trialern selbst kommt.
> Man kanns ja auch so aufnehmen als ob du dich über uns Trialer lustig machst.. so nach dem Motto "mei was machen die fürn scheiss mit ihren Rädern, felgen mit ner Flex bearbeiten, kein sattel hihihoho.."
> 
> *




Hmmm ich kenne auch Nicht-Trialer die ihre Felgen beflexen und mir ist diese Vorgehensweise ebenfalls bekannt...

Ansonsten hätte ich ja gefragt wie des mit dem flexen und gehen soll und was es genau für einen Effekt hat...

Und das Ceramic (beschichtete) - Bremsflanken eine gewisse Betriebstemp brauchen weiss ja eigentlich jeder RR-Fahrer.

Nur stelle ihc mir halt vor, wie es aussieht wenn man mit nem Brenner die Felge soweit erhitzt bis sie richtig heftig glüht und dann am Bremshebel zieht und die Beläge an der Felge festbacken 

Nur das scheinen einige ein wenig falsch aufgenommen zu haben...
Naja was solls...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Februar 2003)

Hey der Neue macht Stress, was fällt ihm ein, als Neuling hat man hier nix zu melden!
In diesem Forum herscht absolute Monarchie!
Mit unserem unbestrittenem König tobsen, oder auch KING KERMIT genannt!!  

Nee, du bist hier allzeit Willkommen!! 
(alles nurn Scherz!!)


----------



## saya-jin (13. Februar 2003)

du kannst auch mit nem gips schneider(is so was wie ne reißnadelnur nen bissel grober und wirksahmer)quer über die die felgenflanken schruppen, das dauert zwar seine zeit hält aber länger als anflexen und hat mehr wirkung!!!

    

           gruß saya-jin


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Februar 2003)

saya-jin
 is das dein ernst und oder hast des ausprobiert!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (13. Februar 2003)

..genau so schaut des aus, Makkss...
und von hier aus regiere ich:










greez
tobi


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Februar 2003)

wersn det ?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Februar 2003)

Seine Kermitischkeit ist erlustigend!
Gott schütze ihn      
Du hast ja zu krasse Bilder, wo hasten die her????
das sogenannte TOBSEN Archiv!!


----------



## ChrisKing (13. Februar 2003)

auf dem Bild des is der Tobsen, der fährt ja in Wirklichkeit kein Trial


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Februar 2003)

ja wie jezt?
tobsen, du Verräter!! 
Er ist ein Hexer, verbrennt ihn!


----------



## Trialmatze (13. Februar 2003)

@ Tobsen

Der muss weg!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hättet ihr den net bei euch behalten können??? 

Der Typ ist doch so verpeilt...."PUH schreien"  

"Also ich muss ehrlich sagen" ...blablabla......ein Kunde!!

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Februar 2003)

Das ist son richtiger Bike Leser, der sich ständig neue Teile kauft um cooooool zu sein  
yeah!!
Dat sieht man schon am Bike, da ist nicht mehr von letztem Jahr dran, nur die neusten und leichtesten Sachen!!!
Man Man
Din Däng


----------



## Trialmatze (13. Februar 2003)

Den Klatschi habsch jetzt erst gesehen 

Da gebsch dir recht Maks. Kann ich mir gut vorstellen....schaut ja richtig krass aus...unser kleiner dicklicher Käsebastardo 

Übrigens der Blick is geil....hat was von....ah....jetzt isses draußen 

Ich kann mir sogar vorstellen, dass er mit seinem High End Bike hinter seiner Mutter fährt, welche nen Tourer Bike nutzt. Und dann kommt das allseits bekannte...."Ach Junge ich sehe dich viel zu selten. Du veränderst dich immer so schnell. Lass mich diesen Moment kurz festhalten. Schau einfach so, als ob du gerade mitm Kacken fertsch bist"



Ok....sorry guy, aber das schaut scho a biserl krass aus....

Matze


----------



## saya-jin (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *saya-jin
> is das dein ernst und oder hast des ausprobiert!? *



joa ich hab das ausprobiert das zieht ziemlich gut


----------

